# Dylan Gemelli, Elite Fitness and other clowns like those...



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanted to hear your opinion on Dylan Gemelli and other people (probably associated to him) on Elite Fitness...

Am I the only onethat, searching for something about PEDs and similar often come up on EF board and think that they're all a bunch of scammers trying to convince people to use those ****in herbs they are paid to promote like Bridge, HCGenerate and some other s**t?

I mean, it's not something that changes my life... But I hate them for I don't know what precise reason... Just wanted to know if I'm the only one.

(Same for Evo.org board)


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

There are other forums?


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Does he have an eating disorder?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

those boards are a joke, every post that mentions a cycle includes all there bullshit support supps like hcgenerate, yet to come across a post that mentions hcg, I'm sure they delete or replace posts offering advice on legit support supps or ancillaries. Its very strange.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> There are other forums?


exactly. This iis way above all others IMO... There some guys who really know what they talk about and in general is not full of butthurt, trying to discourage the other that are trying to do it


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

alekan said:


> Does he have an eating disorder?


lol mate... He looks a bit frightening to me... There are some photos of his half body naked that seem a bit paedo... IMO he's not really right


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

YES ! im all for looking after your health on cycle but n2guard is pushed so hard by those f**kers its not even funny


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

emer said:


> YES ! im all for looking after your health on cycle but n2guard is pushed so hard by those f**kers its not even funny


mate... Do we want to talk about HCGenerate? Really... They ****in put it in EVERY. SINGLE. POST. everyoooooone!!!!

I said Dylan Gemelli bbecause he's the most dumb there and he doesn't even have a good physique... But we can also talk about Tony Montana... I dislike them so much I even remember their exact name.

Do they realize they're playing with people health?



emer said:


> YES ! im all for looking after your health on cycle but n2guard is pushed so hard by those f**kers its not even funny


mate... Do we want to talk about HCGenerate? Really... They ****in put it in EVERY. SINGLE. POST. everyoooooone!!!!

I said Dylan Gemelli bbecause he's the most dumb there and he doesn't even have a good physique... But we can also talk about Nelson Montana... I dislike them so much I even remember their exact name.

Do they realize they're playing with people health?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

i want to smack the s**t out of the cvnt.. and i dont even know the [email protected]


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Does he even lift?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

the amount of marketing poison that spews from this guys mouth is absurd

guy interested in his first cycle and this is dylan's PCT advice he also fails to pick up on the fact that the OP didnt list HCG in his plan but instead put that hcgenerate crap in there

he's intent on pushing his bullsh1t sponsors at the expense of potentially other peoples recovery




dylangemelli
Elite Moderator
Join Date: Dec 2011
Gender: M
Posts: 13,329










*Re: Log: My First Cycle (Anavar/Proviron)*

1-8 osta 25 mg day dosed once a day
1-8 s4 50 mg dosed twice a day... 25 mg a.m. and 25 mg six hours later
1-8 gw 10-20 mg day... split doses... a.m. dose is split 12 hours from p.m. dose
3-8 Albuterol 12-18 mg day... split equally in thirds
1-8 hcgenerate
1-11 need2slin
1-11 creatine nitrate

PCT - post cycle therapy - 9-11

unleashed/post cycle combo
bridge double dosed


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

[IMG alt="Old"]https://www.uk-muscl...3d6767f023e4aaf5541da93d9bd28c546d2505c[/IMG] 25-Jun-2014, 10:59 PM

dylangemelli
Elite Moderator
Join Date: Dec 2011
Gender: M
Posts: 13,329










*Re: My FIRST cycle...ever. Need some opinions!*

1-16 test testosterone cypionate 350 mg week
1-16 Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - 800 mg week
1-18 aromasin 12.5 mg eod
1-12 lgd-4033 10 mg day 
5-18 gw-501516 20 mg day
7-18 s4 50 mg day 
1-4 Dianabol - methandrostenolone - 30 mg day 
1-4 n2guard 
7-14 hcgenerate 
15-18 HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - 1000 ius week
13-18 winstrol 50 mg day
13-18 n2guard

PCT - post cycle therapy - 19-22

clomid 50/50/25/25
nolva 40/20/20/20
aromasin 12.5 mg eod

n2guard
ostarine 25 mg day

This was his response to a thread titled "My *FIRST* cycle...ever. Need some opinions!"


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

swole troll said:


> [IMG alt="Old"]https://www.uk-muscl...3d6767f023e4aaf5541da93d9bd28c546d2505c[/IMG] 25-Jun-2014, 10:59 PM
> 
> dylangemelli
> Elite Moderator
> ...


you have to look at his cycle on the thread "carved from ice"...

He uses ostarine in PCT, which is suppressive... And barely looks like he lift... He says he can do 10 reps easy with 100lb dumbbells and hammer curl 80lb for reps...

Also says he gained 7lb of muscle on 1000kcal deficit and cardio while on prop+mast...

Yes, we believe you Dylan


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> [IMG alt="Old"]https://www.uk-muscl...3d6767f023e4aaf5541da93d9bd28c546d2505c[/IMG] 25-Jun-2014, 10:59 PM
> 
> dylangemelli
> Elite Moderator
> ...


first cycle and *1-4 Dianabol - methandrostenolone - 30 mg day *

THIS GUY NEEDS TO BE SHOT......................................... MULTIPLE TIMES


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Firstly I don't think physique should be a good indicator of how to safely use AAS. Bostin was in good contest shape for the show he won, but I'd sooner stick a chilli up my arse than take any of his advice...on anything.

If you were to YouTube a recognised name of a steroid 9/10 times his video would be at the top of that search.

Having watched a fair few absolute nutcases on YouTube, Bostin lloyd and willusubscribe...he's not a terrible source compared.

Sadly there is very little in the way of quality content on YouTube on the subject of steroids for the obvious negative connations attached. And while dylan is far from ideal, he does at least present his videos in a clearly structured easy to understand layout, for someone who has absolutely no info on a given compound.

As for pushing his sponsors, I don't think he does it as much as some of the other "fitness" youtubers, aka the pleb that is tiger fitness.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Bring back Richard Simmons, he's helped a lot of ageing fatties over the years

There's a good wholesome bloke that won't be pushing AAS..... Your granny might be in trouble though ...


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Firstly I don't think physique should be a good indicator of how to safely use AAS. Bostin was in good contest shape for the show he won, but I'd sooner stick a chilli up my arse than take any of his advice...on anything.
> 
> If you were to YouTube a recognised name of a steroid 9/10 times his video would be at the top of that search.
> 
> ...


what? He actually pushes them everytime he speaks...

Yes, his videos arenot that bad, it's his posts on elite fitness that are simply ridiculous, also with very very wrong aadvices given to novices and promoting his shitty products as PCT, which practically are totally useless, so the people listening to him don't actually do a PCT


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> what? He actually pushes them everytime he speaks...
> 
> Yes, his videos arenot that bad, it's his posts on elite fitness that are simply ridiculous, also with very very wrong aadvices given to novices and promoting his shitty products as PCT, which practically are totally useless, so the people listening to him don't actually do a PCT


yeah lol he even pushes them in those bullshit arnolds cycle or columbu cycle...the usual...if Arnold was to cycle today he'd take this this this and this but with hcgenaturd..ngay etc...and he looks likeca psychotic peado in his vids where he is reading straight off steroids .com info pages but adds man o man this is my most fav steroid...on every steroid video..does my head in...seen his gyno btw...I bet he doesn't even take his own bs sponsered stuff and he still fcked up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

~ This b3ll3nd?






Gay


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> ~ This b3ll3nd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf did i just watch.... Now i feel a bit bad that i have opened a post about someone with this kind of problems...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> wtf did i just watch.... Now i feel a bit bad that i have opened a post about someone with this kind of problems...


Lol

Remember...............Left foot forward


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> Remember...............Left foot forward


find the differences


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> find the differences
> 
> View attachment 116168


Ummmm...............hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........fvck knows


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Flamingo has more gains and less gyno


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> what? He actually pushes them everytime he speaks...
> 
> Yes, his videos arenot that bad, it's his posts on elite fitness that are simply ridiculous, also with very very wrong aadvices given to novices and promoting his shitty products as PCT, which practically are totally useless, so the people listening to him don't actually do a PCT


I don't pay attention to that board at all lol.

If someone is joining boards for info they should be able to find better sources of information.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> I don't pay attention to that board at all lol.
> 
> If someone is joining boards for info they should be able to find better sources of information.


actually I'm ssubscribed only to this forum...

BBut when I need something I also search on google and EF always come up.

It ppisses me off the fact that he gives very very bad advices to people who can really f**k themselves up..

If iit was only for the videos he wouldn't be that bad of a guy (although he clearly read on the PC page when doing videos)...

The problem is also he is widely followed and it's not a good thing considering some advice he gives


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> actually I'm ssubscribed only to this forum...
> 
> BBut when I need something I also search on google and EF always come up.
> 
> ...


rich piana is widely followed too, go figure.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> rich piana is widely followed too, go figure.


he's funny to watch and his speechs are funny to listen... (I think) people don't actually believe him and BTW he advise to come off and give some honest advice... At least he knows he's doing himself harm and tell you not to do the same sometimes


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Quote from AgoSte - I said Dylan Gemelli bbecause he's the most dumb there and he doesn't even have a good physique... But we can also talk about Tony Montana...* I dislike them so much I even remember their exact name.*

I've had a tough day today, Agoste but you just brightened it up with that comment! Thank you good Sir!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Quote from AgoSte - I said Dylan Gemelli bbecause he's the most dumb there and he doesn't even have a good physique... But we can also talk about Tony Montana...* I dislike them so much I even remember their exact name.*
> 
> I've had a tough day today, Agoste but you just brightened it up with that comment! Thank you good Sir!


i actually don't understand very well what I did, but I think j should be happy.

Anyway realized I wrote Tony Montana... Poor tony Montana, I wanted to write Nelson Montana


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was a member more than 10 years ago, and much of the information was terrible, then you had to pay for a platinum section of the board for the good information, and over time they did not let me post because I did not pay them.

I remember Tatyana Zirdosky or something like that who used to be here many years ago was a mod, they said she could not post on any other board, so she asked me in a private section of a board questions they had on Elite Fitness board, and the questions were just super stupid.

A few years ago I went on youtube and called them out for HCGenerate, then he banned me from posting.

HCGenerate has nothing in it but the knock off name and that is about as far as it goes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AgoSte said:


> i actually don't understand very well what I did, but I think j should be happy.
> 
> Anyway realized I wrote Tony Montana... Poor tony Montana, I wanted to write Nelson Montana


 Tony Montana was Scarface....lol


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

so we all bitching about him behind his back


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like got aids..


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Dylan gemelli used to be Jimmy Sommerville's bitch....


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

hackskii said:


> Tony Montana was Scarface....lol


 Lol indeed


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

bigjons said:


> so we all bitching about him behind his back


 Yes


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Looks like got aids..


 But he's carved from ice. Don't you know?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like got aids..
> ...


And my cock in marvel


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bigjons said:


> so we all bitching about him behind his back


I'll let him know


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And my cock in marvel


 At least his nips are bigger than his shoulders, what about you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > And my cock in marvel
> ...


My cock it's ticker than his arm lol


----------

